# Moldy Cheese



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We have probably 20 pounds of hard cheese (jack and farmhouse cheddar) aging right now. I would bet the large majority of rounds have had greenish-black mold on them, just under the wax. We use clear wax, so the mold is very easy to see and catch early.

We have been removing the affected part and re-waxing, but are looking into a cream wax that goes on before the cheese wax, which is supposed to inhibit mold. Does anyone have any experience using this product? 

Another thing we might try is wiping the cheese down with a salt solution or ACV then letting it dry before waxing.

One other thing I noticed was that one of our blocks of jack that had started molding had a very pleasant smell even though it had aged just under a month.

The farmhouse cheddar blocks I fixed today had almost a chemical or bleach smell to them. Was this possibly from the mold or could it indicate a problem with the cheese?

Any thoughts or advice are appreciated greatly. I hate going to all that work just to find the cheese is ruined three months later.


----------



## Placer (Jun 27, 2009)

You can get a cream wax from Glengarry Cheese in Ontario. They have a website http://glengarrycheesemaking.on.ca/
The owner, Margaret Morris, is a wealth of info and is always more then happy to lend me some advice when i start a new cheese. 
If you brine the exterior of the cheese then cream wax it before the hard wax, you should be able to cut down on unwanted mold growth.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

You can also cut down on mold growth by making sure your wax is VERY hot when it is applied. As hot as you can safely get it. This kills mold spores on the cheese surface. I never had problems with mold under the wax because my wax was piping hot when I brushed it on. Not even on cheeses aged 9 months.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have never tried cream wax. It sounds interesting.

I agree with Lezlie that the wax should be really hot when you apply it. Hot enough that it will sometimes slightly sizzle when it hits the cheese. It makes all the difference in mold growth. 

Good luck.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I do have a brine solution I just made for my first attempt at parmesan. Would I just brine the farmhouse cheddar or jack for 24 hours, then air-dry like before until it forms a rind?

I had an earlier post about our issues with waxing. I think we'll look for an old crockpot and give that a try. I read somewhere that a wax temperature of 200 or better will kill mold spores; any idea what setting that would be a traditional crockpot? I'd hate to use my new cheese thermometer since getting the wax off is a bear.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Heat water in the crockpot first, then use the thermometer.:cowboy:


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

I use the cream wax from Hoeggers, it works great!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

robinthegeek said:


> I use the cream wax from Hoeggers, it works great!


We just got some yesterday. 

I'm alittle unclear on the directions, though It says to use the wax AFTER air-drying (when the the cheese has a rind), but then says to add more cream wax and wait 2-4 weeks before using the cheese wax???

Usually my hard cheeses are dry with a good rind after a several days. I can't imagine waiting another 2-4 weeks before applying the final sealing wax.

What do you do?


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

I apply the cream wax once I have a good rind on the cheese, then let it dry for another day before dipping it into red cheese wax. I don't know why they say to let it dry for another couple of weeks.


----------

